# Talgarth Asylum



## jsp77 (Jun 8, 2017)

Visited this a while back whilst on a little overnight trip to Wales a few months back. Upon arrival one afternoon the place was fairly busy with a large family having a picnic and the kids playing football on the grass near the church, a few other guys with a drone doing a bit of filming for a project, a few others wondering around and the guy driving round in his small white van. Wasn't sure what to make of it all at first so got some externals and when it was a bit quieter i popped in for a look.

*History*
The building, designed by Messrs Giles, Gough and Trollope of London followed the compact arrow plan and was built at a cost of £126,000. It was opened amid public ceremony on March 18, 1903, by the Rt. Hon. Lord Glanusk who said of it "everything has been done that human ingenuity could devise for the happiness and safety of the inmates, and under the blessing of God, for their speedy restoration to health." Like other contemporary institutions, the asylum was designed to be self-sufficient, and had its own private water, electricity, heating and sewerage systems as well as a considerable agricultural estate on which able-bodied patients worked to produce food for the hospital. As well as residential wards, the hospital had a large recreation and dining hall, kitchens, workshops "in which the patients [were] encouraged to spend their time profitably", a tailor, bakery, shoe-maker and printing shops as well as 8 acres of market gardens.

During the Second World War the hospital took in 67 male and 48 female patients from Cardiff City Mental Hospital which had been requisitioned as a war hospital. In July 1940 it was agreed that most of the hospital should be given over to military use and most of the patients were transferred to other Welsh mental hospitals. The hospital was returned to civilian use in 1947.

With the advent of Care in the Community and changing attitudes towards mental health care, services at the hospital were wound down during the 1990s and the last wards closed in 1999. Some facilities moved into nearby Bronllys Hospital (formerly the South Wales Sanitorium)

In 2009 the site was offered for sale. By this time, several properties that once belonged to the hospital, such as the gatehouse, had been sold off and the buildings were becoming derelict. There are signs of demolition throughout the site and many of the original slates (believed to be worth in excess of £1 million) were stripped from the roofs. ​*On with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/TviVgf


https://flic.kr/p/TadTeY


https://flic.kr/p/Svo77K


https://flic.kr/p/Svo5zB


https://flic.kr/p/TFADUd


https://flic.kr/p/TxKmGx


https://flic.kr/p/TxKka4


https://flic.kr/p/TxKisM


https://flic.kr/p/TxKepM


https://flic.kr/p/SsGeaf


https://flic.kr/p/TKfv8v


https://flic.kr/p/SsG56y


https://flic.kr/p/TKfjc2


https://flic.kr/p/TxJXvc


https://flic.kr/p/TadnTU


https://flic.kr/p/SsFV2S


https://flic.kr/p/SsFTQJ


https://flic.kr/p/Tvig3b


https://flic.kr/p/Tad9JN


https://flic.kr/p/TxJBkn


https://flic.kr/p/TxJzQP


https://flic.kr/p/TvhZNd


https://flic.kr/p/TKePA4​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 8, 2017)

What a mess that place is becoming. Looking at earlier reports I can compare with your one I can see that dereliction is getting worse.


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> What a mess that place is becoming. Looking at earlier reports I can compare with your one I can see that dereliction is getting worse.



Yes its rapidly going downhill, probably didn't help when all the tiles were stripped.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 9, 2017)

Cracking set and some serious decay there. Enjoyed that...


----------



## smiler (Jun 9, 2017)

That is lovely set jsp, pics four / five were my favourites, Thanks


----------



## Electric (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice photos jsp77. I really like the first one, at least you missed the normal Welsh weather.



Hugh Jorgan said:


> What a mess that place is becoming.


I agree. For now I'll keep remembering it when it looked a bit better.


----------



## Rubex (Jun 10, 2017)

Great set of pics of the place jsp! That first shot is my favourite


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 11, 2017)

Great set there
Would like to visit one day


----------



## MD (Jun 11, 2017)

nice set of pictures there


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 13, 2017)

smiler said:


> That is lovely set jsp, pics four / five were my favourites, Thanks





Rubex said:


> Great set of pics of the place jsp! That first shot is my favourite



Thanks for the comments Smiler and Rubex, i did enjoy this one


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 13, 2017)

Safe report, Old Bean. I hope you managed to avoid all the anti-climb paint...I didn't  A few peeps got their cars done in recently too I heard.


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 13, 2017)

SlimJim said:


> Safe report, Old Bean. I hope you managed to avoid all the anti-climb paint...I didn't  A few peeps got their cars done in recently too I heard.



Cheers Slim, yes wasn't only anti climb paint i had to deal with. Smelt like they have now smeared dog shit on too. Just glad i had some disposable gloves. Luckily my car never got done, but yes i did hear some were not so lucky.


----------



## Electric (Jun 13, 2017)

jsp77 said:


> Smelt like they have now smeared dog shit on too.



Pleased to hear you survived the shit. A friend mentioned this to me and I couldn't get my head around how bad their new biological security weapons were getting. 

RE Cars, Yes, I think there are a few videos on the net of them going at the tyres now.


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 14, 2017)

jsp77 said:


> Cheers Slim, yes wasn't only anti climb paint i had to deal with. Smelt like they have now smeared dog shit on too. Just glad i had some disposable gloves. Luckily my car never got done, but yes i did hear some were not so lucky.



O...k...that's a new tactic! Foul. Pleb Secca.


----------



## AlbusDumbledore (Jul 8, 2017)

Quick update: 

First time going to explore anywhere, we thought this would be a nice place to start, after a 2 hour drive we arrived and tentatively went through the main gates. saw 3 young local guys sat outside the front so stopped to chat and asked whether they had looked around. one mentioned being caught by the police and been warned, also pointing out the CCTV and that there are occasional patrols and that they were just chilling out instead of exploring. they recommended parking on the road away a bit and walking back in and pointed out a few good entry points. however on driving out the main gate we passed an oldish man in a white van, but decided to try find somewhere to park. and whether or not it was worth risking parking infront of one of the houses. we caught one of the homeowners attention and politely asked if he minded us parking there for a little while (probably best we didnt now after hearing people have had cars done) he told us if we were going to tresspass he would be taking note of the Reg number and calling 101 as they are sick of people coming to explore (along with a bit of a rant about the whole situtation). so on that note we decided to drive home - failed attempt! 

if anyone knows anywhere near the midlands to try again please let me know!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 11, 2017)

hahaha waiting for that lot to clear off musta been proper frustrating, I thought I heard some shouting and swearing around about the time of your visit

Thats a mad shot wiv all that insulation thats dropped from the ceiling onto the floor creating a heap of goo for the plants to grow in! A slight Severals feel about some of the rooms. Lovely!

I've still not managed to see this place...`i really must! Fab report!


----------

